# DIY PVC raised dog beds?



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I thought someone on the board had made their own PVC raised dog bed but I can't seem to find the thread. We might have lost it in one of the prunings. Does anyone remember this? Any hints on how to do it, particularly the size PVC you'd need to use? They look pretty easy to make, esp for a DIYer.

Never mind! Google to the rescue!!!  Should have checked there before posting! Here's a link if anyone wants to do it themselves!!! Gotta run off and make a shopping list now!

http://www.columbusdogconnection.com/elevated_dog_beds.htm


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Yep...I made one and I believe Willow has made one and a few others have too. If you want pics of mine, I can share. Mine are HUGE so I had to order my 3-way corners from a greenhouse supplier. If you're making one from 1" PVC you can usually find the 3-way corners at Lowe's or Home Depot or perhaps a local plumping supply house. I made mine from 2" PVC so I had to order them. Also, I found I had to screw my bed together or it creaked horribly. The bed part was the most challenging part though. I've had to replace it 3 times already. Foster is just sooooo rough on bedding and he jumps into it. At 150# he's really too big to jump into anything but you can't tell him that. LOL


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I also didn't screw the bed part into the pvc. I made mine removable but I think I really like the screwed in part. I had thought I would take it apart and wash the bed part but I never did, Foster always split it before it needed washing.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for the tips, Cricket!!! Good to "see" you, BTW! I have been wondering what you've been up to lately but had not gotten around to trying to figure out how to drop you a line. 

I stopped at Lowes today and couldn't even find those corners in 1"x1"x1" so I'll see if DH can get past a better hardware for me. We have a small one close that I know will order for me if I can't come up with them anywhere else. I am planning these for the Basset and Lab to start. I doubt my psychotic Pyr would ever use one! He doesn't even like to go up stairs, over bridges or anything else that doesn't feel like solid earth under his feet!  I might make one for Miss Prissy Foster Pyr since she's been here so long already but I figured I'd at least try them out on the others first.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

If I were you I'd go ahead and order some....Or I can put some in the mail to you. I still have 2 sets I think. I looked for weeks trying to find a local source and everyone around here thought I was NUTS. Oh well. 

Life has been unbelievably crazy for the last couple of months so I'm not on the boards like I was. Seems to be evening out now though... I've only got one crisis ahead of me. We have to move and I'm NOT looking forward to it. I don't do change well. Drop me a line....I don't think I have my email hidden. Just in case, [email protected]


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I've made these before to use as a table for agility, with a plywood top instead of the fabric. I used 1-1/4" pvc and got the 3-way corners from www.usplastics.com You can get the pvc pipe and end caps locally at the hardware store. 

US Plastics has plenty of other interesting things, like big cutting boards, and screw on tops for plastic buckets, so you shouldn't have trouble making a big enough order to make it worth your while. (evil laugh here)


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

beaglady said:


> I've made these before to use as a table for agility, with a plywood top instead of the fabric. I used 1-1/4" pvc and got the 3-way corners from www.usplastics.com You can get the pvc pipe and end caps locally at the hardware store.
> 
> US Plastics has plenty of other interesting things, like big cutting boards, and screw on tops for plastic buckets, so you shouldn't have trouble making a big enough order to make it worth your while. (evil laugh here)


 That website has TONS of cool stuff!! You really are evil!!!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

A bit slow, but it's finally done! Little monkey was standing on it before we even put the legs on it! She likes it, but she'd still prefer the couch! It's going to take some re-learning!


----------

